# Struts: html:checkbox



## bronks (25. Mrz 2008)

Hi!

Ich verwende in Struts Checkboxes. Ich will, daß beim Aufruf einer JSP die Checkboxes, unabhängig von allem, ein Häckchen gesetzt haben.

Wie kann ich eine CheckBox anzeigen lassen, die als Default markiert ist?

Danke

Bronks


----------



## HLX (25. Mrz 2008)

Am Besten rufst du die JSP-Seite ausschließlich über eine Action auf und setzt dort die Werte. Oder du weichst auf Radiobuttons aus.


----------



## bronks (26. Mrz 2008)

Danke!


----------

